# Ricwood/CSS 2005



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Talked with Chuck at Richwood/CSS last week and the 2005 bows look to be ready to ship Mid March. Orders are coming in fast so talk to your area dealer, or call CSS to place an order. The 2005 OS cam systems look to be real winners. Super smooth and fast. An upgrade, or conversion kit is also available to the OS system for your current CSS bow as well. Sorry, I first posted this under the Bowhunters Showcase section (LOL).

Champion2
Full draw Outdoors Pro Staff
Richwood/CSS ND


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

*what is the os cam system*

Please explain the new cam system is it a cam1/2  Im interested but it will be 2020 before richwood updates there website for 2005


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The OS cam system is a 3 cam system. The OSI is a solo cam with an LT idler, the OSII is a dual cam, and the OS III is the hybrid cam. With an addition of a control cable and a module the OS II is made into a OS III. The cam system is super smooth, and fast. You can convert your current CSS over also with a upgrade kit from CSS. Richwood/CSS bows will feature GAS Bowstrings by Eric Griggs as well for 2005.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*2005' CSS Bows*

Does anyone have "PICS" of : Richwood/CSS Bows-2005

PICS ,please 


luv' the CSS grip (hope they never change it) 

d'x


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of the System bow with a OSII dual cam. By adding a module and control cable the bow converts to a OSIII hybrid. The OSI features the same cam design with the LT idler riding on top.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND Rep


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Seriously though If they wanna sell bows they should update the darn website.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Richwood/CSS is in the process of updating there website for 2005. www.richwoodarchery.com contains all the specification and technical information on their 2004 line of equipment. The new specs for the OS cam system will be added with the 2005 webpage update.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND
www.richwoodarchery.com


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

I've heard good things about these bows, but a couple questions. 
1) What kind of speeds do these bows shoot?(Encore35"a-a 7 3/4" bh , System 37"a-a 7 3/8 bh mainly)
2) What are some of the prices?
Thanks.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

the proto type system bow shown,shot 326 at 60lbs ibo with the dual,and shot 312 with the hybrid cam.this was the 37" system.you will have to contact Richwood ,peggy or Cuck for pricing.It depends if there is a dealer in your area.If not then you may Qualify under the co-op shooters.Remember they are growing ,and it doesent happen over night unless they spend thousands to do so.there more interested in building a great product with resonable cost.If they spend thousands for shooters and advertisements,then you can tack on another 200 bucks like the others cost,jim


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm looking forward to my 2005 41" System OSIII.   March 15th

OS now stands for Omni System


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The CSS Encore will clock speeds similar to the System, or a little faster. It is 2" shorter ata, but I feel it will be every bit as forgiving as the System bow. The brace heights will be very similar but the Encore has a more paralell limb design. The OS II dual cams will give you about 10 fps over the hybrid OS III. I can not wait to get my Encore OS III.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been a CSS supporter for a long time and I currently manage the Alabama Shooter program. I can honestly say that I have never shot such a solid, well built product. 
The Family atmosphere with the company is what you will not find with any other team. I have found that high maintenance shooters (some that want something to put on their shirt and impress everyone) do not stay long with CSS. The confident shooters that are in search of a rock solid product that will perform, are the ones that I have found that make the best "family members" and stay for obvious reasons.
If you are in search of a solid bow that can shoot with the best of them and you want to be part of this family, give it a go. If you want anything else (see above), I'm sure you can find a nice shirt with another name on it! (If I ruffled your feathers,....sorry, just my opinion).

Bruce Archer


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I would like to see the CSS shooter program grow in the Dakotas as well, and develop a successful shooter program like Bruce has going down in Alabama. CSS makes a rock solid bow. I have never had a maintenance issue with any of their products in 5 plus years shooting them. These bows are real tac drivers and they just flat out perform whether hunting, target, 3D or whatever the game!

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND Rep.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i bought my first CSS last year, it was the Encore. Joined the Co-op program out of default.....quite possibly the best move i could have made.

what i have experienced and what i have learned is that both my encores, a 35 for target and a 33 for hunting are extremely well built, exceptionally reliable, tremendously stable, and wonderfully forgiving. i have experienced excellant customer service and support from the company and have no reason to look for another brand.

build quality is excellant and has improved, if possible, since becoming part of the richwood family.

calling for assistance or orders is like calling a good friend. ms peggy is ALWAYS pleasant and helpful. chuck will take the time to talk to you and answer any and all questions you have about the bows and their performance.

this year i have stepped up my indoor game, bumping my vegas 450 avg up to 445 with 31x's. to date, my personal best has been a 594 on the 600 rd. shooting nothing more than 2213's out of my Encore35.

i placed my order today around noon for a System41, P1 28" EZ at 55lbs. Blue with silver limbs and hardware. i'll post an update when i get the new bow. i did ask to be put on the list for when the OSIII upgrade kits become available.

this is going to be my primary indoor bow, and possible outdoor bow. i may buy a different riser and move the Encore's limbs and cam to it and get it ready for outdoors....that is my next toy idea.

how will i do at louisville?, i dont know, but am very interested in finding out. i do know that im workin at holding my own with the local pros....yes, card carrying kinda pros. im not very far from my goal. now to work on my 'stage fright'

chuck, peggy and the whole richwood archery family......thank you for your wonderful bows, service and support.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great post Rock Monkey!! Glad you like the CSS Encores. I will let you know how my Encore 35 OS III performs when I recieve it next month. Love my 37"Contender P2 cam, but I have not shot a CSS I didn't.(LOL) The CSS family is a great bunch for sure. Sounds like your tearing it up. Chuck is a great guy to talk with for sure, and Peg as well. It is nice to be able to talk direct with the guy that builds these shooting machines, and get great technical advice and guideance as well.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND


----------



## mrslik (Feb 18, 2005)

I've been shooting my 05 41 inch System for 3 weeks now. Single P1 cam @ 57lbs. I don't want to leave the range when they close I love shooting it so much. 

I recently changed fromt he Encore to the System for in-door. I hunt with my Encore and plan to set it up for 3-D/hunting. 

Great posts about the family envornment at CSS. It's the truth. Chuck and Peggy are both great people and like mentioned before Chuck will take the time to assist and answer any question you might have for him. If you're having issues with your setup/tune you can always call and talk with a tech about it. 

Chuck, Marty and I had a great Elk hunt this past year. Thanks again guys! 

See you all in Las Vegas! 

MrSlik 



CHAMPION2 said:


> Great post Rock Monkey!! Glad you like the CSS Encores. I will let you know how my Encore 35 OS III performs when I recieve it next month. Love my 37"Contender P2 cam, but I have not shot a CSS I didn't.(LOL) The CSS family is a great bunch for sure. Sounds like your tearing it up. Chuck is a great guy to talk with for sure, and Peg as well. It is nice to be able to talk direct with the guy that builds these shooting machines, and get great technical advice and guideance as well.
> 
> Champion2
> Full Draw Outdoors
> Richwood/CSS ND


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

What exactly is the co-op program? Thanks guys for the great replies.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css encore*

just picked in the cincinnati, ohio area with css, if need any info, you can call me(513-314-2442) or email me @ [email protected], will be glad to help, or get the correct answers for you, was a die hard hca guy. was a dealer for them. just center shot my encore last night. shooting line jammers at 70lbs 29in draw. arrows way 352grains. this bow rocks. never had a hc bow come pretune, meaning cams are pre set and no leaning. set many bows along the years, this bow was about done for the shooter. a great way to run a business. accomadate the shooter, give him his money's worth. that whats its all about any, isn't? i'm shooting a encore 2 cam bow w/trapp door rest. very little hand shock, and smooth draw. its a complete package. joe


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

This is what us CSS guys have been talking about all along! CSS provides that great family atmosphere that everyone has mentioned in this thread. If you are looking for a new bow, and a great group of people give one of the CSS bows a try. You will be glad you did.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

BAArcher said:


> I've been a CSS supporter for a long time and I currently manage the Alabama Shooter program. I can honestly say that I have never shot such a solid, well built product.
> The Family atmosphere with the company is what you will not find with any other team. I have found that high maintenance shooters (some that want something to put on their shirt and impress everyone) do not stay long with CSS. The confident shooters that are in search of a rock solid product that will perform, are the ones that I have found that make the best "family members" and stay for obvious reasons.
> If you are in search of a solid bow that can shoot with the best of them and you want to be part of this family, give it a go. If you want anything else (see above), I'm sure you can find a nice shirt with another name on it! (If I ruffled your feathers,....sorry, just my opinion).
> 
> Bruce Archer


 No you're not Bruce, glad you weren't talking about me


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css encore at first tournament*

check this out, as stated earlier, i put the bow together on friday, sighted the bow in on saturday morning, speed tested the bow, it shot 297fps at 29in draw, 68lbs 354 grain, that is very good for the set up, not tweeking or nothing. but the great news is only setting the bow up on friday and sighting the bow in on saturday, and going out and scoring a 284 out of 30 targets in the mbr class, the bow performed beyond my expectations, very forgiving and smooth. no 5's 8-8's rest 10's or x's bow is very good. very satisfied. 
joe


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

jjambow,

Thats awesome! The Richwood/CSS line of bows are real tac drivers. Glad you got the Encore drivin tacs jjambow. When it comes to a bow it is all about personal feel, but I tell you what, I have shot a number of bows out there over the last 15-20 years and the CSS are the most accurate bows I have persoanlly ever shot. Very easy to set up and tune and rock solid performance time in and time out.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors [email protected]
Richwood/CSS ND Rep


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

jjambow is my hero.....


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

jjambow it only gets better! Keep puttin em in the X ring!  

Champion2
[email protected] with any questions regarding Full Draw Outdoors or Richwood/CSS archery.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*Anyone tried the Challenger?*

Does anyone have comments regarding the speed / performance of the Challenger model?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

Parker EZ Draw 70#

28 1/2" Carbon Tech Cheetahs @ 260+

Copper Johns DN


*whats the weight of the arrows*


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*a css chalenger from how fast is your bow*

Join Date: May 2003
Location: Winnemucca, Nevada
Posts: 45 

04CSS Challenger 
70lbs
365gr
29"draw
299.5fps


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

deer man said:


> Parker EZ Draw 70#
> 
> 28 1/2" Carbon Tech Cheetahs @ 260+
> 
> ...



332 grains (Little light, I know...)

That's with 85 grain Saunders and Bohning Blazers

with 49 Ft. Lbs. of KE and 10.61% FOC


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

seth 

my css encore is shooting a 410grn at 55lbs just under 250,with 28.5 gold tip.the chalenger is going to be faster,comes in both single and dual,and this year is the new dual and hybrid.these are both faster than 2004 models,jim


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*Css And Speed*

speed is great, but not a necessity, been there and done that. shot a bow over 350's, but not as accurate. found out when shooting around 290's to 300, i performed the best, but i do agree that you need a bow that will shoot these speeds in the range from 60 to 70 pound range, along with the shorter draw length, and seeing how the css bows perform, they have dominated this area. again i state the bows have little hand shock and are very repeatable!
and thats is really what you need out of a good bow is repeatabilty.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

JB I think my mind is pretty much made up if I can pick and choose the configuration....As soon as I get back I'll be in touch!

P.S. The Parker is a real performer for what it's intended. I absolutely love the bow and definately will not be getting rid of it.

I'll just have a new baby or two getting all the attention....


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

And yes, consistency is the key to being successful at the end of the day......

Whether an X or Ventricle...


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

so are you ordering the chalenger?????


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

If everything goes as planned, yes....I will be ordering the '05 Challenger with some goodies within the month...I'm still working out the details but from what I've seen, read and heard...





LOOK OUT!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

And if you like the Cheetah's speed, lol....you'll love what CT Rhinos do out of the EZ...


Blazin' hot fire 220 FPS...BUT


I SMASHED through shoulders with it this season and was really impressed with the turnout...


----------



## Randy B (May 26, 2003)

*CSS Challenger*

The CSS Challenger , imo is the most accrate bow i've shot
at 37ata 70lbs 365gr arrow at 29in im getting speeds around 299fps my next bow will also be a CSS and probably a Challenger


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The 39" CSS Challenger P1 is one of the most popular bows CSS has ever produced. Fast, accurate, and forgiving. It is the bow that has won many national and world 3d titles for CSS. The 2005 Challenger with the new OS cam systems should produce some incredible speeds. It is at home on the 3D course, indoor target range, or in the woods. For a smoother draw cycle the addition of the easy mod makes the bow seem like you are drawing less lbs and there is no significant loss in performance.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND Rep.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

does css have there webpage updated yet for there 2005 line???


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*update,to come*

not for the new dual or hybrid cams yet.they will be out end of march,bow line is the same but the new dual and hybrid really make them hot.it also adds another inch brace height over the p-2 dual.so the brace height on the 2004 models for the one cam,are the same now for the new cams.jim


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Of all the CSS bows I have shot, I seem to end up with the Contender! My current set up is a 29.5" draw, 64lb, P1 Cam (I have chosen this set up as my Buckmasters Qualifier bow). I am tagging out to 60 yards and shooting a quiet, vibration free bow! My arrow speed is 276 fps with a 325 grain arrow.


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2003)

Here is a good pic of the new cam system, looks great, thanks Mike!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

how did the guys shoot at vegas.also any of you try the tunerz bow model and string tunerz yet.jim


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css/turner z*

bow models' work great. have a set on the riser and and a set on the limbs. great idea, haven't tried the string model yet. bow is already pretty quiet. joe


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

i didnt know they made the string model until i seen the picture with chucks bow at vegas,with them on the strings.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*CSS/Richwood*

The new string tunerz work great. Actually gained 2 FPS on my Swampmaster. And it made it even more quite. Speed and quiteness...what more could you ask for!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh, by the way, you will really like the new speed tunerz. SHHHHH! their still our secret okay


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The TunerZ are awesome. Have them on my limbs, on the riser, and sight of my Contender as well. These things work! The best thing is no adhesives, just strap them on. Fine tune them for the most optimal dampening effect on your set-up. Have not had a chance to test the string TunerZ yet, but have heard good things on them from Chuck. Can not wait to put my new 2005 35" Encore OS III through the rigors of the upcoming ND Bow season for turkey, whitetail, mule deer, and antelope.  

Champion2
Full draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND Rep


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I have some more CSS Stealth gear on the way! Dealers need to see this stuff first hand, they really give more options than other vibration managemant devices! I like the fact that you can move the TunerZ around until you find the best location rather than having one "stick on" location.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Up TTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new cams*

any word onthe new cams yet ,jim


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*new cams*

talked to chuck on monday, said should be 2 week of april. they want to make sure everything is good to go. this cam is going to be a very hot item. can't wait to get my hands' on the new cams. watch out archery world.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Swampmaster*

I just ordered a new Swampmaster model from Chuck yesterday. It will be almost strictly for hunting. It will have the new vibration system on it. He stated I should have it the end of next week.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes I've got a pretty little OSIII setup coming with mah secret blend of components and I can't wait....


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

CSS has not recieved the new cam orders yet!! Will be looking at early April according to my conversations with CSS yesterday. 2005 CSS model bows with the P1 and P2 cam options are ready to go. Looks like one more hunt with the 2004 37" Contender P2 for spring turkey on April 9. Excited to recieve my new Encore with the OS III cam!!! Looking to possibly pick up a longer ata target colored spot bow sometime later this year as well. CSS said they would contact anyone who placed an order on the conversion or a new bow to confirm the order about 1.5 or 2 weeks prior to shipping.

Champion2
Full draw Outdoor Video productions
Richwood/CSS ND
Sword Acu-Site Team


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Richwood Css*

Has anyone seen the new issue of Bowhunters world, Great article about the new Css bows.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*petersens misprint ,37" not 32".and 3.8lbs not 4.6lbs*

Please Note The Picture In Petersens Is The Right Picture,but The 32" Is Wrong And So Is The Weight Of The Bow In The Picture, It Is 3.8lbs


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*...*

I am absolutely stoked about my new bow. I think it is just going to be great, this company thus far has been a dream to work with...

Tax return is putting a special sighting system on it, new front end, special grips, special color cams...special string...Brace height.. WOW. Deer, look out. Foam, look out.

Oh yes, and new arrows, and a NEW RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!! I will post a picture of my little present to myself when it is completed shortly.

And also, for those of you who don't know about this company, I put some feelers out there to see what the overall opinion was and everyone I corresponded with said the same thing. We'll just say "good things" so it doesn't sound like sunshine.
Two folks responded from overseas in France I do believe...with some pictures and some INCREDIBLE numbers...One tweaks his Encore big time and they FLING 'EM...I do believe he said his shot groups at 70 meters were 2" solid...
He also likes the Challenger but said that due to it's lower brace height he had to practice more to be as good as he is with either of his Encores.....
Moral of the story, there's quite a few folks overseas in Europe shooting these that are extremely satisfied...which delights me...

More to follow.......









FalleN


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I have shot CSS since 1997.......*

Owned 7 different CSS model bows over the years, never had any problem with any of them. Next week I'm calling and ordering my 8th. 
What other company can you call and talk to a man like Chuck Nease? 
Ask him anything and he takes the time to talk to you. They appreciate the folks who shoot thier equipment. I was shooting a Mountaineer back in the day before CSS. So I have put many an arrow thru bows that Chuck has designed. And yes I've owned Hoyt and Mathews also during the same time period. For me personally, I can shoot he CSS better than any other bow I have ever owned. CSS, keep up the good work.
Thanks, John Ingram


----------



## Bib Bill (Jan 17, 2003)

*Vibration ?*

I have never saw a CSS bow. From the posts the system looks interesting. I have a couple questions about the bows.
What kind of vibration control is incorporated into the bow design ? The reason I ask is I have been shooting a bow for close to 40 years now and have suffered from entrapment of the una nerve in my bow arm.

What draw lengths do they come in, I have a 32" draw with a loop attached.
What draw weights do they come in ?

Thanks,

Bib Bill


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

bill here is the system specs,the new smooth cams will be out very soon,these will also help the arm out.i have bad shoulders,so i cant shoot many bows,but i can shoot a few css models.you can call chuck in the middle of next week to discuss your shooting needs,Jim
i shoot the 35"encore model,jim

System Cam Charts System Tune Charts 
The System legend continues; an easy bow to shoot with the ultimate combination of speed and accuracy. 

With an IBO speed rated at 300 FPS* and plenty of customization options, the System is still a superb performer, truly rising above the rest.

*Will vary according to ATA length



Riser T-6061 Machined Alum. Camo or Target * Draw Lengths 24" - 35" * * 
Grip Walnut 1 or 2 pc, rubber 1 pc Draw Weights Max 40-50-60-70 
Limbs Gordon Thermal Composite Let-Off Adj. Pro Stop 60 - 80% 
Cams P-1, P-2, P-3 Mass Weight 3.8 lbs * 
Idler Precision Lathe Turned - Solid Brace Height 6 1/2 - 8 1/2" 
String & Cable 8125 / Black or Custom ATA 37", 39", 41", 43" 



. . : Home :: CSS Bows :: Accessories


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tunerz*

bill ill try to post the tunerz developed by css,add this and string tunerz to a new css bow,and you should be vibration free,and css models are long enough for your long draw too

Latest News

A new vibration-dampening accessory has hit the market -- TUNERZ! Don't be fooled into thinking this little jewel is par for the course; nothing out there can match the function and the beneficial features of TUNERZ. TUNERZ can be installed in a matter of minutes on nearly any static part of the bow without a bow press and without adhesives. TUNERZ will not only kill bow vibration; they'll actually yield better arrow groups. 
Contact us and find out more about how TUNERZ can help your sucCeSS


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css encore*

bill here is the css encore specs,new cams will be here very soon.

Tune Charts 
The geometry of the Encore brings all the elements together for optimum speed and tack driving accuracy. With the combination of the P-1 cam and generous brace height accuracy and forgiveness soar to a new level on shorter 3-D and hunting systems.



Riser T-6061 Machined Alum. Camo or Target Draw Lengths 23" - 32" * 
Grip Walnut 1 or 2 pc or Rubber 1 pc Draw Weights Max 40-50-60-70 
Limbs Gordon Thermal Composite Let-Off Adj. Pro Stop 60 - 80% 
Cams P-1, P-2, P-3 Mass Weight 3.8 lbs * 
Idler Precision Lathe Turned - Solid Brace Height 6 1/2 - 7 3/4" 
String & Cable 8125 / Black or Custom ATA


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I have owned 7 Css bows....*

The best shooting, most accurate, easy to tune, forgiving, fast, trouble free...etc.....the list goes on. I love these bows. They are a dream to shoot.
Ordering my 2005 tomorrow. 39" Challenger Blue/silver, #60. My mouth is watering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
John


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

TTT,

Deerman that's some great info!!! The best shooting most trouble free bows on the market. You can not make a bad choice of bows from CSS. From 30-44 ata they are all real shooters.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND Rep.
Sword Acu-Site Team


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Richwood Css*

Does Anyone Have An Update On When The New Css Bow Will Be Ready For The Public.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Pretty much all those posts up there ^^^^ say 2nd week of April they'll be shipping...


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*the 2005 bows*

if you want a 2005 bow with p-1,0r p-2 cams,then you can order now,if you want the new cams(osi),then 2nd week in April at earliest,but you should get on the list for them,
these new cams are being field tested at all sizes before they were going to be sold,chuck wants it done right before public release,Jim


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Css*

Thanks Jim, I appreciate the update.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*...*

Up in Anticipation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

jjambow said:


> bow models' work great. have a set on the riser and and a set on the limbs. great idea, haven't tried the string model yet. bow is already pretty quiet. joe



I didn't have any luck at all with the Tunerz :thumbs_do ..went through three sets in about a month..finally threw the leftovers away and put Limbsavers on


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*turner z"s*

i'm not sure if you might be applying them wrong, shot 3 different 3d-30 target courses, along with all the practice shooting i do very little wear and tear. i would call css or give me a call and see whats up with them. joe


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

they all broke at the strap around the limb,some didn't even make it 50 shots..I had 4 left out of three packs after about a month ( and no,it was both limbs it happened on )

put the limbsavers on with hundreds of shots,no problem..

unless the three packs I got were old & rotten...But $60 + dollars of Tunerz vs a $15 set of Limbsavers ??? If Richwood/CSS wants to send me three more packs I'll try 'em again..but I'll never buy 'em again..


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*turner z's*

sorry for your misfortune, it must be the storm bow you are shooting. seen on many bows with no problems, don't knowm what to tell except call css if you are unhappy and see what they will do. i'm sure they will take care of the problem. joe


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

highly doubt it's the Storm ( don't knock one until you shoot one )..started with a CSS Swampmaster and one on a parker UL-31
so I guess you can blame the CSS Swampmaster too HUH ??


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tunerz*

I have been selling these to customers since they came out and i pesonally use them on my equipment. and have not hade one problem. It seems that your problem seems very isolated and before you critisize a good product you should check to see if your installation method is right. You should call Chuck or Peggy and talk to them about it, I know they would be willing to help for sure but don't bash a good product just because of your experience, many others are very happy with them and i have not heard one bad thing untill now?


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Installation Method ???

doesn't take an engineer to wrap and hook a Tunerz.

never said they _didn't_ work,just that they came apart.
I've had Limbsavers fly off limbs too,but those are an easy fix,once a Tunerz comes apart to the trash it goes.

On a good note,the last set I put on one bow are still on after quite a bit of shooting


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

this is the style I had problems with..
I have one set that has two holes instead of the one on these,that have been on a bow for quite awhile,they are thicker..but I don't know where I got them from ??


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

ICOM : the Tunerz in the picture is the first model which relly had a few problems on a few bows , the new ones are much more durable .
Here in Europe we have problems with them on the bows of an italian manufacturer named Bernardini , only cause the edges of the limbs are really sharp , and when people slide the tunerz up and down to find the sweet spot for them , they cut them with the limbs like with a knife .
Look at your limbs and give Peggy Nease at CSS a call ( 304 525 5436 ) to replace the damaged ones .


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*...*

Spoke with Chuck yesterday around lunch and he said the OSIII cams should be in and ready to ship by the last week of the month...

If you guys are interested and haven't put your orders in yet now's the time to do it because these will probably be hard to put your hands on for a while...

They also are opting for GAS strings for '05 which is exciting...standard target and hunting colors...


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyone heard when the Website update will be finished? I would love to have a manual reference for my bow.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

not sure when .did you check for a tune chart for your bow,it should be on richwoods site,except new cams comming out.should cover your bow,jim


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

here is your link to tunning charts

http://www.richwoodarchery.com/techinfo/index.htm


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Deer man, it says on the Website they will have an online Bow manual, FAQ and Tech Talk pages. Thats what I've been looking forward to seeing. Thanks Michael


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Up one more time or so....


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I've shot Chuck Nease bows since he was making them*

for Mountaineer Archery. I love the bows. Now the bad news. I ordered a new bow with the p1 cam 3 weeks ago and have not gotten it yet. So if you are waiting for a bow with the new cams you better pack a lunch. Also, on 2 different occasions I have called Css and ordered tunerz and have never recieved them nor have I had a call from Chuck or Peggy. I have been a big supproter of CSS for years but I'm about to give up on them all together.
Customer satisfactiopn comes into play here after a while. And don't tell me to call Chuck and Peggy and that they will take care of it. I have thier home phone and ahve called them at home several times. Most of the time just to talk with Chuck. I grew up just down the road from Cuck's shop on RT. 10 a few miles out side of Huntington, WV. He had a nice range last time I was by there. I used to stop there and buy my hunting stuff. So, save your posts on how good you know Chuck. I have bought 7 new CSS bows over the past few years. Thier bows are not the problem. I have shot them all. except Bow tech. How long have they been pushing back the date on these new cam bows?? How many times has the date changed? ......lol 
Let me know when they ship to the dealers and the dealers ahve them in thier shop. That's the date I want to see.
How many dealers cut CSS from thier shop due to poor customer satisfaction???? How many times have you been told ....it's in the mail, and then next week, it's in the mail and then you never got it.
Nothing makes me madder than to order something and someone tell me one thing and then not have the common cuortesy to call me back. I don't like being dragged along. When I order something and I'm told it will be mailed on a certain date , I expect it to me mailed or to get a phone call saying why it was not mailed. Yes I'm venting and myself alomg with many others are growing tired of this BS !!!!
As for the bow I called and cancelled it. For the tunerz............I'm still waiting.
Who knows....I may have them by hunting season.
But I doubt it....I won't call and order them again.
Just my .10 worth !!!!!
John " born in WEST "by God" VIRGINIA" !!!!
Now, where's the tylenol???


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*...*

Well, I certainly hope that isn't the case with what I've got in the mail. I will keep everyone posted on the progress...So far the date has only been pushed back 1 week from my initial lead time quote and that doesn't bother me so bad...yet...
I was told last week of April so we'll see how that pans out...

As far as it getting pushed back further, I can understand with the new cam not being in yet it will take some time...Fortunately I don't have to go through anyone to get it, it's getting sent to me...

I know several people who waited 6 weeks + for new items, and this stuff is NEW NEW, like they're getting CNC'd currently...

Will keep progress posted...





Seth


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Plus, between the merge of the two companies, dealers, new string options, cam, etc...
3 weeks and you cancelled eh...I'd give'em a little longer no matter who they are...

And for your opinion I'm surprised you're a staff shooter, typically "staff" shooters don't knock the company they are supposed to be representing...

Venting is ok though and it certainly tells me what to look out for...Will keep eyez open.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

CSS needs to seriously address customer service issues. They are losing a lot of their following. They make a great bow, but that is only half of operating a good business.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*x slayer....*

First of all the problems with CSS were there before they merged with richwood. We used to carry thier bows in our shop and dropped them due to poor customer service. People don't like to wait for 4 months to get a new set of limbs !!! And by the way we never got that set of limbs. There were always in the mail......... mg: 
I don't know how long you have been doing biz with them but ask some others on here who used to carry CSS, and see how many of them don't anymore because they can't deal with not having the stuff to sell in a timely manner.
I,m not bashing the bows, only tired of them not doing what they say they will. As a staff shooter you promote the product. Hard to promote some thing that you can't get your hands on. How can I tell someone that tunerz are a good product when I have tried to get them for 2 months and never recieved them?????? 
On a positive note, they make the most accurate tack driving bow I have ever shot. It takes more than empty promises and a good product to survive this market......it takes money to make money.....I could tell a whole lot more...I know things that you will never hear......I honestly hope they get lined out. They could easily be one of the top 3 bow companies out there.
Good luck with your dealings.
John


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*as far as dates changing read these posts....*

post#39,50,51,54,65,66,67,79. Now tell me the dates have not been pushed back. Ok, dealers, how many of you have them in your shop on this date of april 20th 2005. 
Now read post # 58 and 63. I have always tried to promote CSS and I don't go thru anybody to get my stuff from them. I call them directly and they send it straight to my door.......so for your comment about you don't have to go thru anyone , it gets sent straight to you means nothing. Did I say I was going thru someone else??? Did I blame soneone else for me not getting what I ordered???
And as for giving up after waiting 3 weeks....well I was told on the phone when I ordered my bow, they had everything there, since it was the p1 cam and NOT the new cam, and that I would have it the next week. Well it was actually 4 weeks when I finally called and cancelled. They did not call to inform me of the staus of anything. And if it makes you feel better, I have removed "staff shooter" from my signature. Now I can vent without having that thrown at me.....it don't matter what title I claim.....I'm going to continue to shoot the CSS bows...they are not the problem !!!!!
You can buy CSS bows on here by the truck load for a fraction of the cost of a new one. I just ordered one from a guy on here for less than I could get one new with the shooter discount. I bet he sends it faster than they would have !!!!!!!!
I see where you ordered one, have you got it yet?? Has anyone who ordered a new os cam system got thiers yet?
Let's start a new thread called, everyone who has dropped css from thier dealership submit a post and see what happens. Don't talk to me like I just fell off the turnip truck. I have been doing this for years. I know you are excited about getting your new bow....and you should be.....but don't knock me for telling the truth.......I'm entitled to that!!!!!!!
Been there Done that!!!!
John


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I have been a CSS shooter for the last 6-7 years until I decided to try something different this year. They make one of the best bows on the market, and that has never been an issue, but customer service has always been something they have needed some serious work on. You cannot say you have put something in the mail to someone when you have not sent it. That just plain does not work with me or anybody, and it is not the way to run things. If you do not have the ability to get the customer what he needs you need to level with them and tell them why. I have heard these complaints from a number of shooters and have witnessed them first hand at times thru the years myself. Hope they can start following thru better because they make a great bow and I would like to see them in the game for the long haul. I am not about to start bashing CSS, but yes my leaving had a lot to do with the way they handle things.


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Css*

You guys should listen to yourself, i am not going to mention any other bow companys, but i have talked to many people that have been waiting much longer than you guys for their bows, and that is from a company that is supposed to be in the number two spot. If you guys really want to see CSS succeed then why don't you try to support them rather than complain about every dealing that you may have had with them. Not every company is perfect and i know they are having growing pains that is normal with any company that is expanding. This is not helping with others that may be thinking about purchasing a Css bow. I have personally talked to Chuck like many of you here on this site and i know that Chuck is being very cautious about bringing out this new cam system before it has been tested in all areas so that they are not in the same situation that some of the other companys are in with their cams. It takes time to grow a company and it is very hard to hire a full staff to handle all of the dealings and still turn somewhat of a profit to re-invest into the company to try to grow it. There is complaints from hundreds of people on here from the number one company to the ones that some of us have never heard of, so i think if you guys like the product as much as you say you do you will cut them a little slack and stand by what you say one day rather than jump ship the next. I could have given alot of examples of problems with other company and have mentioned names but what good does that do, not a bit only makes the perspective buyers confused as to what to buy because you know as well as i do all companys go through growing pains, customer service issues, and complaints from people that have nothing better to do than post negative feed back on here. Just my two cents!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*gbow1...........*

how many years have yopu sold CSS bows???


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Csds*

Two years this January, have been shooting them for 4


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I'm not jumping ship....*

read all the posts....i have nothing bad to say about the CSS bowline....I have nothing personal against Chuck or Peggy.....I am saying they need to work on customer service.....make out of that what you want......
I will continue to shot the bow because I shoot it well....
I'll stay out of it, take it upon yourself and find other dealers and ask about what I'm saying.......You have only dealt the bow for 2 years.....talk to some one with some expierence.....I hope they make it.....Ihope there are around for a long long time....they make a great product.....my personal expierence has not been that good.....this is not just about this incident......you can't sell what you don't ever get....the one thing about money is, it spends anywhere...if you can't give the customer what they want they will put thier money is someone else's pocket, not your's....


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Css*

If you had nothing bad to say about Css, then why did you make that post. What good did it do, Nothing at all Not a single thing, Just got out your frustration at someone's elses expense.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*all i said was..........*

I ordered a bow and was told it would be here the following week....on 2 seperate occasions I ordered tunerz....I have received neither of them...no bow no tunerz.....I got frustated and cancelled the bow order....If I would ahve gotten a courtesy call things may have been different...it's called customer satifaction.......I say they need to improve on it...if you have gotten everything from them on time then halliluagh......once again, I am not bashing the bows....thay make a great bow..evryone needs to go buy one...thay will be out at the end of the month, so I hear.
Don't hate the player, hate the game.
I"m done with this subject. If everyone persits on dragging this on and on and bashing me I will get evryone I have talked to who is dissatisfied with CSS to come to this thread and post.. Than the real numbers will show.
Best to put this to rest and let sleeping dogs lie..I wish everyone who sells CSS the best of luck....thay are the most accurate bow out there.
I'm out.
John


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

A.) I didn't knock anyone, simply stated that it surprised me that a "staff" shooter would "knock" the company he shot for.

B.) I could give 2 shHizznits what's in your signature.

I understand you had or have had numerous bad experiences with the company, but I'm still willing to give them a shot to make a good impression on me.

If you re-read what I posted I basically said thanks for the heads up, so roll the windows down in the turnip truck and get yourself some air.

When I've waited longer than everyone I shoot with who recieved their Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech in 6-8 weeks, I'll be disappointed indeed, and the "I told you so" is definately in order.

And as I said before I'll keep the progress of my order right here for you to see...




Ideally a company should under promise, and over deliver. So far, that hasn't been the case for CSS apparently...As you all have said, hopefully that changes for the better....







Seth


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*seth....*

my venting is over..... mg: 
The window is down on my turnup truck and the fresh air is good !!!!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*seth....*

you have a pm............


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm also taking into consideration that each customer gets a full custom bow, from limb length down to the type of wood in the handle. These are options I'm willing to wait a little longer for, especially since every bow is hand assembled to my specs.

I'm hoping to shoot the Triple Crown in Bedford, and that's not too far off. I'll be disappointed if I don't recieve it by then, but know that it may very well be the case.

Thank you Mttc08 for your insight into the company's customer service issues, even with your opinion of that side of the business, your opinion of the product is what has me willing to stick it out....


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*slayer...*

if you stick with css for the bow performance, you will not be dissapointed.
Hope you do very well in your upcoming shoots.
John


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The bottom line is their is customer service issues that need to be resolved. I have no problem waiting for my bow just like with any other company. The problem lies when you tell someone you put a easy mod in the mail, or sent off a set of TunerZ, etc. in the mail three weeks ago and I still have not recieved them. Do the math boys!!!!! If you sold a bow or accessories on Archery Talk and one of the members kept saying he was getting the money out to you but you did not recieve it would you leave positive feedback on him???? We all know the answer!!!!!!!! It is hard to promote a company to other shooters when the company is not following thru on getting simple things out the door. The quality of the bows has never been a question. I want honest answers when I call about my order. Tell me, no I have not shipped those yet because we do not have them in, or it may be a couple of weeks, but do not tell me what I want to here. That's were the problem is.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

my thoughts exactely champion 2, I rest my case..


----------



## seiowa (May 11, 2004)

In defese of the members talking about customer service from CSS. I have had the same and maybe worse . I will say the last time I ordered from CSS it was processed quickly.This was for Tuner Z. I have had several really bad "its in the mail " experiences. Also one "misplaced" bow sent in for service. Winston Churchill said " Men occasionally stumble over the truth from time to time, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened." Also rember "the quickest way to make someone upset is to tell them the truth" Im not knocking the bows and I hope things go great for Richwood , but these guys are not making this up.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

When ever some one gets thier os cam bow please let us know.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css-osIII*

can't wait to shoot the os III cams. you know i have never received a bow or z turners late. i'm not defending or disagreeing with css, what i'm saying is if anybody has owned an archery shop, you will know how cut throat the archery business is. i'm glad there are peole out there to take on the big bow companies. i would hate to walk one day in their shoes, and put up with all the negative stuff that us archer's say and do. i'm glad that this company is not perfect, cause if it was we could not afford their bows and other products. you know i've had problems with other archery companies and delt with the companies directly, if you have ever heard of the telephone game, one mis-stated fact or statement can get blown way out of truth. so i suggest people go directly to the source a solve their problems, instead of just blowing off steam. joe baker


----------



## BlueChallenger (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm only going to post my personal experience with Chuck and the company. 

In January I ordered a Bowtech from my Brother-in-law who is a dealer. After two months of only sporadic communications about a ship date, I cancelled my order and decided to buy a CSS.

I called and spoke to Chuck, sent in the application for the Co-Op program and ordered my bow the next day. Chuck was very helpful and I had the bow three days later.

It's a wonderful bow that shoots extremely well and I'm sure I'll own more in the future.

The reason I bring this up is that ANY company can run into unexpextced delays when releasing a new product, just as Bowtech has.

Sean


----------



## gloworm (Jan 17, 2005)

*css*

NEW CAMS  

MY 2 CENT REGARDING CSS 

I COULD NOT ASK FOR A MORE FRIENDLY AND HELPFULL BUNCH, HOWEVER EVERYONE OF US WHO DEALS WITH THE COMPANY KNOW THAT THEY ARE SMALL FISH IN A VERY BIG POND WITH A HELL OF ALOT OF BIG SHARKS.... I REALLY THINK THAT CHUCK AND THE GUYS AT CSS ARE TOPS AND DOING THE BEST THAT THEY CAN, REMEMBER THAT CSS IS A SMALL COMPANY THAT PRODUCES A VERY VERY VERY GOOD AAND CUSTOM BOW (IE CUSTOM SHOOTING SYSTEMS !!!!!!!!!!) 


I CURRENTLY HAVE A 35" ENCORE WITH THE P1 CAM WHICH IS A TUE TACK DRIVER, NOT THE FASTES BOW ON THE MARKET BUT I CAN SAY THAT I'M SOLD ON THE PRODUCT.

EVERYONE POLEASE REMINDER THAT CHUCK AND THE GUYS AT CSS ARE VERY VERY VERY STRESSED AND ARE DOING THE BEST THAT THEY CAN. YES WE ARE ALL WAITING ON THE NEW CAMS, INCLUDING MYSELF BUT CSS IS NOT THE BIG COMPANIES THEY PRIDE THEMSELF ON MAKE THE BEST BOW FOR THAT THEY CAN. DO NOT GET ME WRONG MAYBE THE TRUTH HAS BEEN STRETCHED AND MAYBE WE HAVE BEEN LIED TO, HOWEVER THE TRUE QUESTION IS ARE U HAPPY WITH YOUR BOW OR NOT??????? 

I HAVE NEVER IN MY 34 YRS OF BEING ON THE PLANET :tongue: DEALT WIHT A COMPANY THAT WOULD TAKE THE TIME AND ENOUGH THAT CSS HAS TO HELP AN INDIVIDUAL CUSTOMER ( NOT JUST AN EMPLOYEE BUT THE BIG CHEESE HIMSELF)...

RUMOR MILL AFTER SPEAKING TO CHUCK AND PEGGY TODAY IS THE CAMS ARE IN THE PROCESS OF BEING ANODIZED AND MAY BE GOING OUT IN 2 WEEKS...

I KNOW MANY SHOOTERS INCLUDING THE 2005 SOUTHEREN TRIPLE CROWN WINNER ( MSR ) VERY VERY WELL AND KNOW THAT HE WAITED LIKE 4 TO 5 MONTHS AFTER ORDERING HIS BOW FROM ANOTHER COMPANY (THEWS) AND ALSO A (OYT) THAT ORDER HIS BOW 6 MONTHS AGO AND STILL HAS NOT GOT IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO IF IT TAKES SIX MONTHS TO GET THE CAMS OUT THEN THAT TO ME JUST MEANS THAT WHEN I DO GET MINE THERE WILL BE NO DOUBT THAT THEY WILL PREFORM ABOVE AND BEYOND WHAT CSS SAYS 

IN CLOSING REMEMBER CSS IS CUSTOM SHOOTING SYSTEMS AND NOT A COOKIE CUTTER BOW COMPANY AND BESIDES TELL ME ANOTHER COMPANY THAT U CAN TAKE A 1995 MODELS AND PUT 2005 MODEL CAMS ON WITH LITTLE OR NO PROBLEMS..

GIVE THEM A BREAK AND REMEMBER U CAN NOT SPELL SUCCESS WITH CSS


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Dude, what did you mean by , you can not spell success with css ???
I have had a lot of success with css. Let's not start bashing the bows...they are the best out there.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bows*

hi fellow bow hunters

i hear ,and been on both sides of the coin.there are issues that are being addressed,but it all takes time and money.(many wont be able to wait,)and i hope all goes well for chuck,
.I'm hanging with them,and see the growing pains,and chuck truly is a great bow master mind.they are hoping for release of some new cams end of first week in may.

there are so many different set ups possible with these new cams,and all ranges has to be fully tested,that when they hit the market,it will be right.and many are right they could up the staff,and advertisement,and we could then also pay 200 to 300 bucks more for the bow.

,so if your buddy cant keep up with your pace ,do you let him fall,or do you pick him up because he means some thing to you,you make the choice""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I think he meant to put "without"


----------



## gloworm (Jan 17, 2005)

*Sorry For My Mistake*

:embarasse :embarasse :embarasse :embarasse :embarasse :embarasse 


* YOU CAN'T SPELL SUCCESS WITHOUT CSS


I OWE AN APOLOGY TO EVERYONE REGARDING MY LAST POST. I DID MEAN "WITHOUT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BY NO WAY OR MEANS DID I MEAN TO BASH THE CSS LINE OF BOWS OR CHUCK AND PEGGY IN ANYWAY SHAPE OR FORM. 

I'M EXTREMELY HAPPY WITH MY BOW AND YES MAYBE SOMETHINGS ARE NOT WHAT WE ARE LEAD TO BELIEVE, HOWEVER THAT IS WITH MOST EVERYTHING WE DEAL WITH IN A DAILY BASIS.....

SO WHNE WE GET OUR NEW CAMS AND BOWS FROM CSS I WOULD VENTURE TO SAY THAT THERE WILL BE MORE GOOD THEN BAD TO SAY ABOUT THEM AND THE COMPANY.. REMEMBER THAT WE ARE LIKE I CHILD WHEN I COMES TO OUR TOYS :wink: 


NO PATIENCE :tongue: lol

SO LET ALL JUST THANK CSS (CHUCK AND PEGGY) FOR HAVING THE NADS TO COMPETE IN A VERY VERY CUT THROAT BUSINESS :star:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*giving css another chance....*

Ok, I'm willing to go the extra mile in the defense of css...you guys talked me into it. On April 20, 2005 I called CSS and ordered 2 sets of tunerz. 
I talked to Peggy and I was very nice. I reminded her I had ordered them twice before and I not recieved them yet. So, for the third time, I have my order in for 2 sets of tunerz. She said they had them and she would get them in the mail. We shall see. That's what I was told the other 2 times.
Now you can can go ahead and star bashing me for bad mouthing css all you want. But the truth hurts sometimes. So go ahead and start making excuses for them. But if you have problems filing a small order like tunerz.....come on people.....at least say you understand where I'm coming from.
I'll let you know when I get them. As for patience, it grows thin when you are told it's in the mail and it was never mailed to start with. My patience ends there !!!
John
PS they still make the best shooting bows out there.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*mttco8*

im with you on this took me 3 times too ,growing pains.jim


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Am I reading this correctly? All of this bashing started over "Two sets of TunerZ"? If I were in their position, filling orders to Gander Mountain, Dealers and European Distributers, you would be placed in order of priority (do the math there???).
As far as you being told they are on the way, Peggy is doing most of the office work and is swamped! I'm sure your order is in the stack of orders she is trying to get processed. Peggy is one of the nicest people I have ever delt with, perhaps too nice in some cases! I know she would do anything to resolve your issue but as soon as you hang up,there is another order from someone that thinks he is just as important as you think you are!
Yes, I am turning into a grumpy old [email protected]#d, I backed away from archery because of dealing with some of the wonderful personalities.............


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

you are reading this incorrectly....you need to go back to the start and read all the posts from everyone on customer service..........no, it's not just the inability to ship tunerz......lol.... 
I'm sure as soon as the new OS cams are done they will go to the #1 spot in sales and put all other bow companies out of biz!!!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

mttc08,
I know CSS a little better than you might think. They are a small family that makes a fantastic bow! If you believe in their product (which it appears you do) find another way to vent! Are you on Staff? 
Bruce


----------



## PSE Mikey (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Guys, just my thoughts, my wife was accepted as a CSS co-op shooter last month. Her bow was ordered and shipped in 5 days, including string and limb Tunerz. Chuck and Peggy were very nice and helpful with her, setting up the correct specs. for her CSS Challenger. Because the OSIII system was not yet available, she went with the P1/E mod. setup.
She is very happy with the bow and shoots it very well. As far as waiting for a new product, we have to be patient. I am a LH co-op shooter for PSE, every year I wait three months or more for delivery of my new staff bow. When we are promoting new products, we have to remind ourselves that
improvements will take some extra time. We have to remember we are not the
only people waiting for bows and equipment. There are quite a few of us that
are waiting for the same items.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

PSE Mikey,
Hope your wife enjoy's her bow! Chuck and Peggy are the nicest people you will ever deal with. What bow did your wife get? I have shot just about every brand out there and can't find a better feeling riser/grip. Try a set of string TunerZ on your bow too, you will love what they do!

Bruce


----------



## PSE Mikey (Jan 31, 2004)

Bruce, she is shooting the CSS Challenger. She also has the string and limb Tunerz installed on the bow. I am impressed with the bow, and how nice it shoots.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*good choice in the challenger....*

I have a 39" ata that should be here this week. It is an 04 hardly shot. Getting it from a guy on here. Had an 03 that shot like a dream. I have had 7 CSS and 2 mountaineer bows and they all shot very well. 
Chuck knows what he is doing when it comes to making a bow.
For accuracy they are the best out there. Hopefully I will have the tunerz this week to put on both my CSS bows.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*all of you whom work on css bows....*

i have an 04 system with a mini cam on it. It is set on #65 at 28" draw shooting 325 grains @ 266 fps. What can I do to speed this bow up?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like you have a 41" ATA System, (along with your 28" draw) does not provide as much speed as some people like buy will drive tacks! ....Get a OSIII upgrade kit from Chuck and you will get all of the speed you need.

Bruce


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

no, it is a 39" ata. I have a system 2 cam set up the same way as this mini cam bow and at 63 lbs. I shoot 285......go figure.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

You will get 18-22 fps more out of the P2 cam than the P1 on the same rig. Little less BH and more shock thou do to the stored energy of the hatchet style cams.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I take all of by bows apart and "Blueprint" the limb/axle/cam intersection. Many times you will have some resistance (friction) where the tolerances are close. I use a ultra fine jewlers file and emery cloth and fit the cam and idler to the point where you can spin them and they have show no signs of resistance. You know,... they spinn like the bling bling rims on Champion2's car when he stops! Give it a shot, you might pick up a few FPS.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

1994 pimp my ride 4 door red Dodge Spirit(LOL). 



BAArcher said:


> I take all of by bows apart and "Blueprint" the limb/axle/cam intersection. Many times you will have some resistance (friction) where the tolerances are close. I use a ultra fine jewlers file and emery cloth and fit the cam and idler to the point where you can spin them and they have show no signs of resistance. You know,... they spinn like the bling bling rims on Champion2's car when he stops!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm looking for some Bling Bling spinning cams for my bow!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*css*

mttc08 that sound like normal speed for the system and the mini cam. I don't think that that cam produced the speed that they were hopeing. A few thinks you can check though is the cam rotation, and check to see if the bottom cam and idler will free spin. The CSS's cam's lose some speed due to the fact the are tolorences are so tight that there is a lot of friction an thus speed loss. I have left mine in a " stock" configuration but in testing the bow came, we were able to get a few more FPS out of it  ( may not work on all bows but helped mine), but then it when back to stock looking mode :shade: 

My 39"ATA chalanger has a IBO of 300-305FPS and at my DL it was shooting at about 280-285 FPS. 27 3/4 -28" so that is very close to matching the IBO. 

I will say that is is one of the nicest shooting bows that I have shot. 

I like every one else can't wait to get my hands on a set of 0S3 cams. Don't know if I will want the dual or hybred though.

Reed


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I can customize cams up here in ND. Get my buddy from cam Xperts to put a bling bling touch to them(LOL).



BAArcher said:


> I'm looking for some Bling Bling spinning cams for my bow!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

To the toppppppppppp....


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*thanks to everyone for the advice....*

I called Peggy yesterday and ordered a set of the new os cams. I'm going with the dual cam set up. That should bring it up to speed.
To anyone who has been offened by my posts about css customer service, I apologize. I was told yesterday that the tunerz I ordered last week had been shipped. I will complain no more in this open forum. I love the bows and that's all I have to say about that. 
Now for the one who sent me that smart [email protected]@ pm. I answered you and put you on my ignore list. Seems some folks can't handle the truth.
Just my .02
John


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me tell you guys this also...The fellas overseas really, REALLY tweak CSS bows in their own special little ways and the performance they get out of them is AMAZING...

Perhaps someone overseas reading this can post similar info as to what was sent to me...but the basic rundown is this...

With the big modules on the longer ATA Encore riser, heavy arrows fly lightning fast and you don't even want to know about the light ones...

I was also told the Challenger is much more critical than the Encore, and so this person chooses to change limb and string lengths on his Encore to get the same speed performance with better brace height and less room for error.

He typically shoots to 80 meters I believe is what he said...and says all 3 of his CSS bows drive tacks, as has everyone else who has owned one.

Can't wait to get it! Just hope it hurries the F up!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

seth,

the Encore is a very nice bow. i have 2. a 35 for target and a 33 for hunting. both shoot hard.

i also have a System41 for target. i went with a longer ATA and brace height bow to help step up my indoor game. all have the p1/EZ mod setups and shoot quite nicely. i would like to try the new omni cams, but the system shoots nicely as it is....why fix what aint broke?

i waited for my system too, but it is worth it.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

What's goin' on man...Why don't you post your speed/weight specs because it will blow some of these folks away, I found them to be pretty damn impressive!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

If your looking for speed the 2 cam bows from CSS are the answer. The 2 cam versions in the Contender and Systems bows offer a good compromise of speed and shootability. The new Os system is supposed to be the best of both worlds as well, only a little smoother drawing. For just sitting back and shooting indoor spots or up close and personal encounters with Mr. Whitetail out of a treeastand I would opt for the P1 cam with emod even though I hunted with a 37" CSS Contender 2 cam bow for 2004. It would be hard to beat a 35" CSS Encore P1 with e mod for hunting. Good manueverabiltity, quiet, and very forgiving even at 35" ata. All great bows Seth the X Slayer!!! You will not be disappointed when your rig arrives.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't wait...When I put all the accessories on it I've already bought it's going to look mean...Its kind of a cross between hunting and target bow, which is exactly what it is...

I personally know the guide who took the men on the hunts where the #1 Muley and #1 Elk were harvested...and for 2006 I'll be entering the Premium Limited Entry and Any Bull Entry in Utah...
I was told if I'm drawn he'll guarantee me a 400 incher... SO!

CSS is going to be the company that brings down the monster and hopefully I get drawn so that occurs.
I'm also going to put in for a Lion tag though they are hard to come by, if I draw out on that I'll add cougar to the list of things I've dealt a deathblow to...


For now I'm content shooting the Parker, but I really want the Encore for Bedford, which isn't going to happen or so it looks....






Patience!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

speed?.........couldnt tell ya. im not caught up in the speed crutch way of thinking. i know its fast enuff to hit what im aiming at.

i do know that my encore35 at 53lbs with the EZ mod was flingin 348gr phantoms with a spread of 40 numbers between 10 and 80 yds last year.

the system is a bit slower with a spread of 49 numbers between 10 and 80 yards. now im shooting the same arrows that weigh 332grs for my windy arrows (AAE sf23 vanes) and 341grs for my calm arrows (3" duravanes) 

those mark spreads were from my ants set on the 3rd dimple with a 6x lens. i sacrifice image size for image stability. i may move my sight out one dimple just to get a slightly, but not very much larger image.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I see, you aren't the same fella I was speaking with from Germany or France...
I had you mistaken....still good info though, thanks...


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a set of hatchet cams with 28" mods for a system 2.
thanks John


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

CSS make the best bows out there in my opinion. Ive shot just about all of them. The difference in a CSS and Mathews is nothing more than advertisement. Mathews has the $$$$ to spend. As for customer service I havent had a problem in the last year and a half. I wish I could say the same about some of the mass producers.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy a set of tunerz????


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Gander Mountain carries them, or just call CSS


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*thanks champion2...*

guess I'll try gander mtn.......have called the company 4 times and still not able to get them.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe you should try the rude approach, seriously.

I'm not sure if you know or not, Mttc...but currently CSS has a large, LARGE order in on the new cam systems, and over 200 bows being sent overseas...
That could put quite the damper on ANYTHING being attended to in the last several months.
This however, is not an excuse for poor customer service, and I definately think that if you have called them four times, you should have them by now.

I'd call and raise 4 sortz of heLLz instead of being polite...and if your last ditch efforts don't pan out :

Order some SIMS


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*turner z's*

if not successful with css, give me a call @ 513-314-2442, and i will see about getting some sent to asap. thanks joe


----------



## pikespeep (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I took the plunge. Been shooting Mathews (MQ32 & Ovation) for about two years and now have signed up for a 41" System via their CO-OP program. Since there's no dealer here in Colorado Springs it's my only alternative. I saw my friend's 5 year old Swamp-master and boy was it quiet. What can I expect from CSS and the CO-OP program? How does their System compare to Mathews' Ovation? I hope they can get it here soon because I want to use it in the NAA's National Target Championships here in July and August. It'll definitely be good exposure for CSS too.

Thanks for any help.
Don


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Joe, I will be giving you a call.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

It will stack up well. I currently own and shoot a Ovation and shot for CSS for 7 years and the 41" System will provide the BH and forgiveness you got in your Ovation. CSS bows point very well and they are tack driver's. Not sure what cam system you went with but with the P1 you would be a tad slower than your Ovation. If you went with the new Hybrid OSIII you may gain some speed over your Mathews. 




pikespeep said:


> Well, I took the plunge. Been shooting Mathews (MQ32 & Ovation) for about two years and now have signed up for a 41" System via their CO-OP program. Since there's no dealer here in Colorado Springs it's my only alternative. I saw my friend's 5 year old Swamp-master and boy was it quiet. What can I expect from CSS and the CO-OP program? How does their System compare to Mathews' Ovation? I hope they can get it here soon because I want to use it in the NAA's National Target Championships here in July and August. It'll definitely be good exposure for CSS too.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Don


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Currently the update is as follows...might have been stated above...the anodizing process will be finishing up next week...

Then it's just one more waiting period before that sucker arrives...

I'm still excited! Pics and Performance will follow when it arrives....


----------



## gloworm (Jan 17, 2005)

*Update*

:wink: Seth Got the same info. as you did yesterday so hopefully we will have them in the next few weeks :teeth: :shade:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes I've put off calling for the most part because I understand the situation...A lot of people don't though and it's good they posted their own experiences here and we can all learn from them...

Personally, I don't care how long I have to wait the only thing I'll be disappointed with is if the product is not up to par, which obviously hasn't been the case with anyone...I really haven't heard anyone that's owned one say they've liked anything else better...Which makes the wait even MORE worth it...

Plus all the features you get, and a new cam system that everyone and their brother DOESN'T have...





I'm like a kid at Christmas, who had to wait 'til Easter to open his presents!


----------



## gloworm (Jan 17, 2005)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Yes I've put off calling for the most part because I understand the situation...A lot of people don't though and it's good they posted their own experiences here and we can all learn from them...
> 
> Personally, I don't care how long I have to wait the only thing I'll be disappointed with is if the product is not up to par, which obviously hasn't been the case with anyone...I really haven't heard anyone that's owned one say they've liked anything else better...Which makes the wait even MORE worth it...
> 
> ...


yeah just stuck now if i'll get a new set-up or just the cams :wink: 

My current set up is getting between 270/275 fps:

Encore P1 cam 35" ATA and 7 3/4" BH at 63 lbs and 29" DL pushing a Gold Tip Ultralight Pro Series 22 at 27 1/4" with 4" vanes, Pin Nock system, insert and 75 Gr tip total weight of 345 gr.

Nothing to extreme but damn is a tack driver. 

Averaging 200 on the local 3-D course from the HC stakes :shade:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css new cam system*

hot and smooth. was at the 1st leg of the IBO in bedford ind. not the best of weather, had a good time. but what i thought what was hot was the css cam. first time in my hand. pulls smooth and gives the bow that 1in extra brace height and 10-15 more fps. and just by change cables one can go from 2cam to a single or hybrid with in minutes. also chuck said the bows will start shipping within the next week. joe


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*my 2004 encore*

hi css guys,gals

while were waiting i had a chance to bag a great michigan turkey with my 2004 css encore set at 50 lbs,if i would had certifed his weight he would be the new number 3 bird for mich.he will still be second for spur size,and 10 for beard size with a bow

unoficial weight 25.5lbs would be first
spurs 1 1/4",1 1/16th tied for second
beard 9 3/8" long 10th in state


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey,*

1 1/4",and 1 3/16th,not 1/16th


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello all...It's going to be worth the wait!

Update: 

Cams arrived and orders will start being processed this week!

WOOOHOO


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

CONGRATS Nice tom Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Send me some photo's



deer man said:


> hi css guys,gals
> 
> while were waiting i had a chance to bag a great michigan turkey with my 2004 css encore set at 50 lbs,if i would had certifed his weight he would be the new number 3 bird for mich.he will still be second for spur size,and 10 for beard size with a bow
> 
> ...


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tt*

ttt


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new cams*

whats the word on the new cams,jim


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

The cams are there now , they begin to deliver the new bows next week , Tuesday .


----------



## supersonic (Apr 11, 2004)

*web site*

How can I get infro. on css bows? I know nothing about them and am interested. Web site?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

supersonic, pm me with your email, and i'll send you a scanned, zipped catalog.


there hasnt been any changes to the line between 2004 and 2005 except for the Omni cam system and Tunerz.

you still have the P1 and P3 cam option and i think, but am not sure, the Omni System replaced the P2 cams. maybe one of my companions can clarify that for me. for all i know, they may have just added the Omni System to the other 3 cam options. i would think that the Omni System option would be the most versatile of all 3.

what isnt in the catalog or on the website is the EZ modules. for the loss of a few ( <5 ) fps you can tame that single cam. its a direct fit for any cam that uses modules labled S*H or S*L. parker super one cams, champion, buck, and many others that use the same format. i posted a pic before of the difference between a SEH and SEE module. if i can find it, i'll repost it.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

here it is again.

same drawlength specs depending on bow and configuration, just a little nicer on the draw curve. a big difference when having to draw slowly on that monster 12 yds away.

their website is in my signature.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

BOW RECIEVED! ENCORE RECIEVED!
I REPEAT, I HAVE RECIEVED MY BOW.

I'm rushing out the door now and will report all the good, and unfortunately bad...when I return.



Seth!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*New Bow!*

Seth, cool deal! Let us know how it shoots! :teeth:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*Comparison...*

Identical limbs as my Parker EZ Draw 33...


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Teaser...


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Seth the X Slayer,

We are anxiously awaiting your test findings on that new 2005 CSS Encore of yours with the OS system. How does the bow stack up against others you have shot?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*css*

seth, what set up did you get? With the yok on the bottom, it looks like they only had left hand cams.

Reed


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*new cam's*

shooting the new cams, osii on the challenger, smooth draw, little hand shock, with many options. speed is in the high 290's with my set-up,haven't tweaked the bow at all. very forgiving with bigger brace ht. joe


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

*well ?*

How do you guys like the new cam system im thinking of getting a system or challenger is the draw smooth ? :wink:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*new cams*

great product, so many options, give em a try, shoots well, not sure how back ordered they are. need info, shoot me an email. joe


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Swapped out the cams and adjusted a couple of things and sheez a shooter.
Little hand shock, shoving a 345 grain arrow 285 at 64# draw weight... I'm ordering new arrows and when I get'em chopped up I'll post more.

It has been a pleasure doing business with this company. The wait was certainly worth it....


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

*04 system*

i have an 04 systemwith the p2camsat 29inwith a 2515 at 66lbs is shooting 297fps


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

*04 system*

i have an 04 systemwith the p2camsat 29inwith a 2512 at 66lbs is shooting 297fps


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

*Just Got my New System with OSIII cams*

Just got my new System 39 bow with OSIII cams and Wind stalker cable guard.  Thanks Chuck at CSS and Todd at Windstalker! It very smooth and quite. My sight will be another week, before ordering the sight, I wanted to make sure it would work. (I'm disabled shooting one handed and need to mount the sight on the other side due to a stiff neck.) So when my sight get in, I shoot some groups, take some piuctures and write a report on a new thread. 

Good Hunting and shooting

Bryan


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

How's the new Cams working out for everyone? I am still debating on changing from the P-1 to the OSIII. At the price I was quoted it's a hard decision to make. I like the idea of the hybrid cam system, but just not sure it is worth it.


----------



## whttlhntr (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, I got my Encore OS3 cams yesterday. It is a sweet looking bow and it draws smooth and the wall is great, but...it was shipped with a bent module. the module on the lower cam has a slight bend on the end making it contact the cable, and it has started to cut into the serving on the control cable, so i havent got a chance to shoot it yet. I have only drawn it maybe 10 times. I am going to call CSS in the morning and see if they can get me lined out. Other than that minor problem it is extremly well put together and a very nice bow.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Bent module? I have never seen that. Can you explain or show pics??


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Yes I would like to see a pic as well. Is it the module or the cam itself??


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Chuck and Peggy took care of him. Sending out a new module and control cable. On the module there was a spot where it was bent in touching putting pressure on the cable.


----------



## whttlhntr (Dec 10, 2004)

Chuck and Peggy took care of the problem. Thats one reason I like CSS, is there customer service I have never had any problems getting help with anything and they are always willing to take time and answer your questions. I probaly made the problem with the module sound worse than it was. It really wasnt bad at all. Probaly happened during shipping. UPS's fault not CSS.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

ttt


Hooked said:


> How's the new Cams working out for everyone? I am still debating on changing from the P-1 to the OSIII. At the price I was quoted it's a hard decision to make. I like the idea of the hybrid cam system, but just not sure it is worth it.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm not sure what price you were offered but I can say that I love the new cams. I've never experienced CSS bows until now so I can't really speak on what you might gain, other than what I've heard. One thing you could count on is the floating yoke. This is nice to prevent cam lean...Don't believe the other cams had that feature...
Also gain some speed so I've been told. Again, not quite sure what it would for your configuration but I really love them.
Did the old cams have an adjustable draw stop? Very nice feel...Very easy to "time" whether in dual or Hybrid mode by cable twists...

It would certainly accent a Swampmaster though.  I love the way my cams look....and they do shoot great.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

i see the cams use same emod i have,wodering how smooth the draw,and what is % of let off


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope most questions were answered in PMs and for those who are wondering the OSIII Hybrid and the OSII Dual are extremely smooth in the draw. There is no noticeable roll over of the cam, with the wall being just that, a wall. 
An adjustable draw stop is an added bonus to help eliminate what could potentially be the start of a valley. Another function could be to change your draw length in small increments.
If my digital camera wasn't sleeping with the fishes, I'd post pics. I wouldn't stoop so low as to use the woman's 5 megapixel either.    



I believe the cams are 65% letoff. 
Took the Encore out today with new Fatboys courtesy of (Conquest) to the local range...
After tuning the bow from shooting Axis to shooting the above I was extremely satisfied with myself, arrows and new equipment.
The arrows were flying like darts and very fast indeed...
Will try to get the actual speed of them this weekend...






Seth


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Anyone hear when Richwood/CSS plans to update their website with the new 2005 OS cam system info tech and specs?


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

*Update*

2007 :teeth: :embarasse  :mg: :wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I am interested in seeing the tech specs for all the bows with the new OS cam system. 



deadaim said:


> 2007 :teeth: :embarasse  :mg: :wink:


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a pre-2000 CSS riser which I added the OS-III cams. This new set up has has increased the brace height and raised the speed (approx. 10 -12 fps) from the previous single cam setup. 

The new set up is 58# draw weight and 27.5 draw length which produces 279fps at 5 grains per pound. The bow draws smooth, holds very steady and has reduced the recoil from the single cam set up.

I am very pleased with the new cams, string and cables, cam modules and the service from Chuck and Peggy. This is a quality product with excellent service and support.

Hats off to Richwood,


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I see the new CSS OS cam system seems to be a real winner. Producing very good speeds and sounds like they are real shooters. Any news on when CSS will update their webpage with the new tech and spec.  info on these bows?


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Just attended my first shoot with this new bow/arrow setup and upped my personal best for MBR. 

I'm extreeeeeeemely satisfied with the Encore's performance today. 

It really helped me out on the Super Shoot shots that were from 50 to 75 yards...Smokin'!

I'm looking into purchasing 1 or 2 more CSS bows with longer ATA length and brace height as well, have a full stable of 'em. 

I have also spoken with many other folks that have purchased the new OS cam systems and everyone has been equally excited. The options you can vary on Richwood/CSS bows are great....

Spoke with one fella who just got his 42" Contender in all black, said it shines like Onyx in the sun...sounds awesome. His report was no handshock, no vibration and extremely smooth in the draw...



Happy shootin!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^


----------



## 3D-Stu (Apr 23, 2003)

With CSS strange inability to update their website with new bow picies, 

does anyone have any cam picies of the different options?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

seth probably has the best pics of the OS cams as any of us. i have the catalog insert for 2k5. there have not been any changes to the bows themselves except for the cams. it looks like the P3 cams have been dropped and replaced by the OS cam system.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I believe the P2 cam is no longer offered as well. Just the P1 and Os cam systems.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*cams*

champion 

i believe your right,the new osi cam is both a dual or hybrid,jim


----------



## jrewings (May 11, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I received my 33" Encore OSII last week. I also have a 41" System (P1) for indoor and 39" Challenger (P1) for 3D. I can't wait to shoot the new OSII system. I also have the OSIII modules and will be testing both setups. I just have a few things to complete on the bow before it's ready for action. I will be sure to file a complete report within the next week or so. The new Encore is going to be my hunting and demo bow for shoots and shows I attend. I will be setting it up with full sets of TunerZ and plan on keeping it light and fast. I shoot with a 27: draw and 285gr arrows so stay tuned for some results........


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*2005/6 css*

seth, the bow looks great.

I would still like to know why they put the yoke on the bottom. Did they send you a left hand cam?  

Guess I will have to call ans see what the upgrade will cost. :shade: 

One more thing, did the cams free spin on the axles( when in the press and not under any load) or were they very tight.

thanks

Reed


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css challenger*

selling challenger 29in 37ata 70lbs max. with osiii or osii camo 05 model, camo selling at cost. you can call me @ 513-314-2442 or ekail me @ [email protected] thanks joe


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Why are you selling your new CSS????



jjambow said:


> selling challenger 29in 37ata 70lbs max. with osiii or osii camo 05 model, camo selling at cost. you can call me @ 513-314-2442 or ekail me @ [email protected] thanks joe


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css bows ,new cams*

whats the word on the new cams,from you guys that have been shooting these now,jim in michigan


----------



## B.K. (Nov 22, 2004)

I should be recieving a 35" Encore by the end of the week, so after its set-up I'll let you guys know. :thumbs_up


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

B.K. You will be extremely satisified!


Depending on your draw length you can expect some impressive numbers coming out of this rig, it's a great bow!

Take a peek a couple pages back at the picture I posted of mine.....


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm shooting my "old" System , 2004 model , now since 4 weeks with the new OS3 cams , short said , it's the quitest and most acurate bow that i've shot in my life .
Think i will upgrade also my two Encore's and my Challenger and my Contender to the new cam .
Try to post some pic's soon .


----------



## B.K. (Nov 22, 2004)

I cant wait till it comes :shade: 
definitely be taking lots of pictures.


----------



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Css*

We have been selling the heck out of them for weeks now and have had excellent feedback. Great speed and very forgiving.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Love mine, loving it more everyday.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's the bow :


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Another one :


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

and another one :


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

And the result is :
Fita field bunnies at 20 meters !


----------



## B.K. (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks great sir


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Looks better in the sun !


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Or like this .


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Or this one !


----------



## B.K. (Nov 22, 2004)

you can see my thread for my encore in the general forum


----------

